# My introduction



## MCS (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello all!

My name is Schrattbauer Michael, I?m 25 years old and I?m from Austria.
Currently I?m studying mechatronics. 
You can listen to some of my music on http://www.mimesc.com (www.mimesc.com) -> music demos. Unfortunately my website is still under constronction  
That?s all for now 

Best,
Michael


----------



## amo (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome on board Michael !


----------



## amo (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Michael, I just listened to the first track on you site, and I must say I loved it very much. You have a very good sense of writing music. Congrats !

Regards,

Amaury


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome to VI Michael! Have fun here and see you around the forums then.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Michael,

How are you? Welcome to V.I.! I just listened to your stuff and I really like it. The way you worked with Synful Violin is really great! I loved it.

Cheers,


----------



## MCS (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your nice welcome!

Best,
Michael


----------

